# Lug-sole vs felt-sole waders



## pymybob

Wondering what the overall group thoughts were regarding these two types of waders and the river types - Chagrin, Rocky, Grand, Conneaut, Steelhead Alley, etc - and what is the more versatile sole for waders on these rivers.

I currently use a lug-sole and they are fine but I may get a new pair soon and I always wondered if one was better than another for fishing our rivers.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

If you have to navigate moddy ground to get to your hole, forget the felt soles. You have no traction until you get in the water. I don't think the slight added traction on the rocks is worth the loss of footing on the way there.


----------



## BigDaddy300

For traction on the stream bottom the felt is better. Wanna is right though. They are not really worth it. Forget about trying to climb up a muddy or snowy bank. Used to use them and when it became time to replace it was a real pain. Get the lug soles and get a pair of Korkers for really slipperry bottoms. This is what I do. Most spots I fish are good with the lugs but I slip on the Korkers when I go to slick spots, unfamiliar spots, or when the ice is around. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## steelheader007

...I have had them all.... now I have Simms Guide Boots with 5-10 rubber and carbide studds! If you gonna fall an slip depending on the water conditions your not going to stop your self not matter what you have on your feet period "you have to know your limits when wading, I'm a very agressive wader, and I take my chances (stupid I know, but I know the limits of my equipment)! Lug soles are a waiste of money! I fish all over for those andronomous "sp" fish, and carbide studds have treated me well, and better than just lug soles "rubber", and my friends with felt. The more current your in the better traction you will need...


----------



## Steel Cranium

Depends on the river, or section of the river. There are a few areas in the Rocky where I wouldn't use anything but felt. Rubber is preferred in snow or heavy mud. My rubber soles have studs.

Felt should not be used when snow is on the ground, it sticks to the wet felt, then freezes. The only exception would be where you are fishing a spot close to the car, where you won't walk thru much snow to get to the river.


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05

Definitely go with the felt soles. If you buy Chotas, you can get felt soles with small metal spikes that will grip anything, including mud and snow. I used to have rubber-sole neoprene waders and I would slip all over the place. Then I bought some breathables waders and bought separate boots with felt soles and metal spikes. I mostly fish the shale bottom streams like parts of the Rocky, all of the chargin, and most of conneaut creek. 

I fish with guys who use rubber soles and I have had to save them many times when crossing the stream on shale. The water will push you and there is no way to get your footing again. If you fish in the winter like me, this is a REAL BIG problem. The felt soles stick to shale like glue and the metal spikes stick to mud and snow.


----------



## Rainbow

I don't like lug soles. I've been in some slippery spots that were like waking on ice - if the water were higher than my knees I'd have been swimming.

Felt on the other hand has a problem with snow in particular. It builds up on the bottom and you frequently have to knock it off just to walk. But if you step into the water, problem solved.

If you don't want to pay for and haul around a pair of Korkers - put (short) screws into the felt soles. It works great! Just like studded tires. Just make sure the screws are shorter than the felt. Doesn't matter much if they penetrate the sole a bit - if you're not using boot-foot waders - and the screws don't go 'into' the boot. Snow is still a problem, but they work great on slippery bottoms and rocky areas.


----------



## Shortdrift

Forget the boot foot waders. Get a pair of stocking foot waders and a pair of Korker Wading Shoes that have the interchangeable soles. I use the studed rubber sole 90% of the time. The shoes are also a lot lighter in weight.


----------



## pymybob

So, it seems that rubber sole with studs or felt soles with studs are the way to go. I am looking to get a lightweight pair of waders and I guess I could use a new pair of neoprene as well. If I were to go with a wading boot, can anyone suggest another type other than Korkers or Chota's? Does Cabela or Gander Mountain make a good wading boot?


----------



## zoofishin

I prefer felt especially in the Rock and the Conn. I own both and have fished both , use the felt boots 80% of the time .Only drawback is the snow that will clump in between the heel and the forefoot , makes for an uncomfortable walk . This goes away soon as you're in the water . Good luck to all............hope to see ya on the Rock!!!!!


----------

